# Duracraft finished



## Kurt Loup (Oct 2, 2009)

Here are a few photos of the Duracraft 1542 project my brother and I started. We removed the middle seat and added aluminum decks, floor and sides. Last weekend was the first launch. The one thing I was concerned about was stability, but it wasn't a problem. When my 5 year old and I stood on the bow, I was able to stand with my feet on the gunwales with no worries of tipping. I doubt two adults could to do this though. A friend following in his boat with a gps clocked it at about 24 mph. Plenty fast enough for me. Currently, I am working on an aluminum and fiberglass tiller extension for the motor.

Kurt






















Before photo


----------



## jasper60103 (Oct 2, 2009)

Looks like it rolled off a showroom floor.
Beautiful, and enjoy!


----------



## G3_Guy (Oct 2, 2009)

:shock: WOW! That looks great! Nice work! =D> Is flooring painted or did you use a specific material to cover it with?


----------



## Kurt Loup (Oct 2, 2009)

Thanks. The interior is covered with hydro turf. It is a foam material. 

Kurt


----------



## Zum (Oct 2, 2009)

Wouldn't have thought it was the same boat,nice job.


----------



## masterofillusion (Oct 2, 2009)

That looks great. Nice and clean, not bulky. What type of panels did you use? You get 1st place for that one. =D>


----------



## Kurt Loup (Oct 2, 2009)

masterofillusion said:


> That looks great. Nice and clean, not bulky. What type of panels did you use? You get 1st place for that one. =D>


 

All the panels are aluminum plate purchased from a salvage yard.


----------



## bobberboy (Oct 2, 2009)

That's a really nice job! Way to go.


----------



## zr7cat (Oct 2, 2009)

Wow, thats a very nice job. Looks great. Very clean looking. Do you have some photos of the process.


----------



## Jim (Oct 2, 2009)

Very nice man! Boat looks awesome. Like the loomis sticker too! :beer:


----------



## Kurt Loup (Oct 2, 2009)

zr7cat said:


> Wow, thats a very nice job. Looks great. Very clean looking. Do you have some photos of the process.



Thanks. I have more photos on my photobucket account https://s425.photobucket.com/albums/pp336/kurtloup/


----------



## Specknreds (Oct 2, 2009)

Wow!!! Are you shure that is the same boat. Nice work!!!


----------



## doublej (Oct 2, 2009)

I was thinking about doing something simular to my boat so I was wondering if you had noticed any loose of strength after you removed the benches? It looks awesome I think you will enjoy the huge open area!


----------



## bandit (Oct 2, 2009)

That's Killer Man! =D>


----------



## Waterwings (Oct 3, 2009)

Outstanding work! 8)


----------



## 1436delta (Oct 3, 2009)

GREAT LOOKING BOAT =D> =D> WHAT DID YOU USE ON THE FLOOR ?


----------



## Kurt Loup (Oct 3, 2009)

doublej said:


> I was thinking about doing something simular to my boat so I was wondering if you had noticed any loose of strength after you removed the benches? It looks awesome I think you will enjoy the huge open area!



Only the middle seat was removed. The front and rear decks attach to the seats. I was worried about strength before the side panels were added. It seems rigid now as the side panels are attached to the floor and sides under the gunwales. I didn't notice any flex when I took the boat out, but I wasn't in chop.


----------



## Kurt Loup (Oct 3, 2009)

1436delta said:


> GREAT LOOKING BOAT =D> =D> WHAT DID YOU USE ON THE FLOOR ?



Thanks. Aluminum plate was used for the floor and it was covered with hydro turf. Pink building foam was added between the ribs for floatation. It also stiffened the floor between the ribs.


----------



## River Rider (Oct 5, 2009)

Man that is awsome. I have been debating on what to do about my floors for a while. I love how everyone on here makes working with wood look so easy then turn a tin boat into a mean carpeted show room quality rig. I just don't want to deal with wood, nor carpet that would get nasty or have hooks stuck in it. I was planing on diamond plate aluminum, but thought it would reflect too much and get hot sitting out all day. The hydro turf you used where did you get it and how did you attach it? Does it just glue on?


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 5, 2009)

Beautiful !


----------



## bluecat (Oct 5, 2009)

nice looking boat. the acces hole at the transom looks really small,were you going to run a small gas tank or just use a trolling motor? again,nice job with the metal framing.


----------



## Kurt Loup (Oct 5, 2009)

River Rider said:


> The hydro turf you used where did you get it and how did you attach it? Does it just glue on?



Thanks. I purchased the hydro turf from here: https://hydroturf.com/products.php?cat=Closeouts and Specials&man=Sheets of Hydro-Turf I used Weldwood contact cement to glue it to the aluminum. You can buy 3M backing on the hydro turf, but it is expensive.

Kurt


----------



## Kurt Loup (Oct 5, 2009)

bluecat said:


> were you going to run a small gas tank or just use a trolling motor?



A 3 gallon gas tank fits through the rear hatch. I put the switch box for the bilge and lights in the hatch mounted to the back of the rear bench seat so there is just enough room to squeeze the tank in there.


----------



## JBoze (Jan 6, 2010)

Love the floors! How is the Hydro-Turf holding up? I think I might go that route.


----------



## Crappie Stalker (Jan 9, 2010)

Great job man! It looks like a brand new rig. Congrats!


----------



## BassNBob (Jan 9, 2010)

Excellant job man. I know your prouf of it.


----------



## jigster60 (Jan 9, 2010)

WoW.... That is one Sweet job me friend.......JIGGY..... =D> =D> =D>


----------



## fishin-fool (Jan 10, 2010)

what is hydro truf ? :shock:


----------



## hamar507 (Jan 10, 2010)

Very impressive boat you got there. Was the Hydro turf hard to work with? It looks like it is a little thicker than carpet.


----------



## shootisttx (Jan 11, 2010)

That Hydroturf looks great...still looking for a boat, but that will go in first thing.


----------



## Kurt Loup (Jan 12, 2010)

JBoze said:


> Love the floors! How is the Hydro-Turf holding up?



So far, so good. Unfortunately, I've only had the boat out 3 times. There does not appear to be any fading in the sun. After fishing, I've stopped at a car wash and the dirt, fish scales, etc. washed off easily. 

Kurt


----------



## Kurt Loup (Jan 12, 2010)

fishin-fool said:


> what is hydro truf ? :shock:



Here is the link https://www.hydroturf.com/ It is a glue down, sheet foam. Everyone that has seen the boat seems to be impressed with it.

Kurt


----------



## Kurt Loup (Jan 12, 2010)

hamar507 said:


> Very impressive boat you got there. Was the Hydro turf hard to work with? It looks like it is a little thicker than carpet.



Thanks. It was easy to work with, but my brother helped me out. We used Weldwood Contact Cement to glue it down. We brushed a coat on the HT and one on the aluminum. When dry to touch, we laid it in place. You need to make sure you place it down properly as it ain't coming up without some foam remaining stuck to the contact cement. It is about 3/16" thick. I think HT varies in thickness depending on which one you order.

Kurt


----------



## RStewart (Jan 16, 2010)

very nice job!


----------



## 270Handiman (Jan 17, 2010)

Great job! What thickness aluminum did you use on the floor and decks? What size square tubing is that? Were any of the braces welded in place, or is everything riveted?

270


----------



## daltonmcgill (Jan 18, 2010)

=D> =D> looks good =D>


----------



## Kurt Loup (Jan 19, 2010)

270Handiman said:


> Great job! What thickness aluminum did you use on the floor and decks? What size square tubing is that? Were any of the braces welded in place, or is everything riveted?
> 
> 270



Thanks. The aluminum plate was ~1/8". The tubing is 1/8" thick 1 1/2" square tubing. It was all riveted. The only place I question not welding is the joint where the sides meet the floor. I'd like to have a bit more security there in the even that the sides flex. I haven't noticed any flex though. The top of the sides were riveted with 1/4" solid rivets like used in the hull. No chance of that edge coming loose. 

Kurt


----------



## River Rider (Jan 27, 2010)

Kurt, what size hatches did you use? Where did you get them in black at? I like your design and figure I would incorporate it in mine as well. Thanks.


----------



## Kurt Loup (Jan 28, 2010)

The hatches are Tempress hatches. I can't remember if I bought them from Great Lakes Skipper from their website or from their store on ebay. I think I bought them direct. Just compare the website vs. ebay. The prices are a bit different. They were the cheapest source I could find. It may take me a day or two to get the dimensions for you. If I don't respond here in a few days, send me a PM/email to remind me.

Kurt


----------



## 270Handiman (Jan 29, 2010)

Do you have any pictures from doing the side panals?

270


----------



## Kurt Loup (Jan 30, 2010)

270Handiman said:


> Do you have any pictures from doing the side panals?
> 
> 270



I checked and apparently I didn't take any photos of doing the side panels. I installed the floor first. I used pink building foam between the ribs. The foam stiffened the bottom and added floatation. I cut out the aluminum panels and traced the curve of the side panels onto the floor. I removed the panels and at the line I traced I added cut pieces of aluminum angle that were bent in a vise to match the side angle. A bevel gauge worked great for determining the angle. The aluminum angle pieces were riveted to the floor with pop rivets then the bottom of the side panels were pop riveted to the angle pieces. The top edge of the panels fit underneath the gunwales. I riveted the top edge to the hull using solid rivets like used in the hull. I considered tack welding the bottom of the side panels to the floor, but decided against it since I am a novice welder and I have a stick welder. I suspect this is the area of the most stress, but I have not seen any flex in the sides when on the water. I also drilled holes in the side panels about 6" up from the bottom and sprayed in a few cans of expanding foam for extra floatation. The good thing with the hydro turf is it hides all of the not so perfect joints. Carpet would likely do the same.

Kurt


----------



## jetboater (Feb 13, 2010)

hello kurt

my name is Blake and i am looking at the hydro turf for a similar project as yours....could you let me know how you attached the material pre placed adhesive or epoxy...and how durable the material is

thanks


----------



## Kurt Loup (Feb 18, 2010)

Blake,

I used Weldwood Contact Cement to adhere the Hydro Turf. I used a brush to apply the contact cement to the aluminum and HT. Once the adhesive is dry to the touch, stick it to the aluminum. It seems reasonably durable. You can go to HT's website to order a sample if you want to check it out before purchase.

Kurt


----------



## joshhegwood (Feb 18, 2010)

Hey it looks great. Just wondering what kind of paint you used, and the color of it. Looks like a new boat.


----------



## Kurt Loup (Feb 19, 2010)

I used the Sherwin Williams enamel that was recommended by the store. I had the store match a paint chip I picked up at Home Depot. It's probably my lack of surface prep that is causing some paint adhesion problems in high wear areas. No big deal as I can touch up those areas if I want. I think I still have the can if you want me to get the paint code.

Kurt


----------



## CaptScott86 (Feb 14, 2014)

Awesome transformation.
I just got a 16ft duracraft I'm about to do something similar to.
What kind of paint did you use?


----------

